# Big brake kit from Brembo for 2012 Sonic : Will it fit Cruze ?



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

I just checked and the Sonic has the same front disc size...

If the mounting points are the same, it would be nice !


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Do a search, ZZP is making a big brake kit for our car for I am sure WAYYYY cheaper than you can buy from Brembo.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes i know about ZZP, but its nice to have options.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Since no one seems to know if Sonic and Cruze have the same front Brakes, i'll go to my dealership and ask...


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Lowest price i found was over 2k...


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

My dealership says that Sonic and Cruze front brakes are identical, so i'll order the Brembo kit when i can and i'll post pics when installed !


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Brake kit ordered.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't buy a $2,200 brake kit for a $20,000 car. The Eco stops in 120 feet with drums in the rear. The only thing that stopped that fast 10 years ago, was an NSX. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Why would the Cruze need a BBK for 140 hp?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

First, you never have too much Braking power/endurance. (Paid 30k with taxes for my fully loaded LT-RS)

2nd, i dont have 138hp anymore and its gonna go up and up and up...

So i like to upgrade Brakes and Chassis b4 i boost too much the Power.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Since rear brakes are almost entirely for tracking purposes, front brakes that are too strong will cause the car to nosedive and possibly fishtail under hard braking. Unless you find a way to adjust the strength of the rears, you may have this problem. 

The idea of bigger is always better doesn't apply in all situations. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Since rear brakes are almost entirely for tracking purposes, front brakes that are too strong will cause the car to nosedive and possibly fishtail under hard braking. Unless you find a way to adjust the strength of the rears, you may have this problem.
> 
> The idea of bigger is always better doesn't apply in all situations.


You maybe right, but this kit was made for Sonic, a lighter car with Drums in the rear...

I don't think it will destabilize the car, but i'll report here when they are installed.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Interested in your review


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

Very interested.

Do they fit behind stock wheels? In your case they are 18's. But I have the 2lt 17" wheels.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, you still have to consider the wheel offset. But it should fit. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

We can get this brembo kit... Slotted or cross drilled rotors, multiple color calipers too!


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

TurboTechRacing said:


> We can get this brembo kit... Slotted or cross drilled rotors, multiple color calipers too!


im interested in this kit pm me with a price and what colors u can get


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Same color as everyone else, red, black and silver. $2800 is the lowest price around for this kit. Based on the SONIC, not the Cruze. Special order. If interested PM us.


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Post some pics of your retro fit. Look forward to seeing the before and after..
Never have enough brakes for any car.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes, i'll post pics when i have it installed, but 1st need to receive the it, lol. (Ordered Silver...)

Btw they give mesures to check if it fits and from what i can see, they should fit with my Stock 18'' wheels from RS package.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Maybe i wont have Brembo Brakes after all :










245 of shipping and an additional 321 ? LOL :question:

So i talked with CARiD yesterday, they said to give them 24h to rectify the situation. I told them that i wouldnt pay one cent over the agreed price and if they dont like it, i will cancel my order.

Keep you guys informed.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Wow that's a whole lotta shipping! Hopefully they help you out.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Subscribing! Most cars with a BBK don't use their abilities to the fullest (i.e. roadcourse duty), most are just done for show. OEM brakes are more than capable, the only thing they lack is fade resistance for repeated hard stops. And they look sad...


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Its done, canceled my Order.

I'll wait next year to check for Brake, by then other compagnies like Stoptech will make some and maybe they will be available in Canada, so i wont need to pay 550+ bucks for shipping...


----------

